# 2 Males, Kettering, UK (NOT UP FOR ADOPTION ANYMORE)



## Kizza (Feb 3, 2008)

*Country: UK
Town: Kettering
Number of rats: 2
Gender:Male
Age(s): 10 Months
Name(s): Snap, Crackle
Colours: Both white with very faint grey backs
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Sometimes bite, very scatty, read story below 
Temperament: Dont like being handled (well not by me anyway) can be a bit hyper
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Probably not as they have been together all their lives as they are brothers*

of course they are for free and you get the cage if wanted as well and all other stuff they need for free.

Ok, well these 2 males are the second pair of rats i have owned the 1st pair however where extremely gentle, affectionate and very outgoing. 
The pair i have now were bought from the same pet shop, the same sex as the pair i had before but are entirely different.

Well the pair i have now i bought back in June/July time last year they would have been then 2 months old (same age as my first pair) i got them out after a few days of getting used to their new environment as of course at first they would be very scared so i put them on my bed where i also sat so they cud get used to me and all they did was hide, i did this for 2 weeks and there was no improvement and they even started 2 bite my legs and arms as they ran past me and clearly didn't want to be handled, they would put up a fight when i tried 2 get them out of their cage (unlike my 1st pair which bonded with me in the first few days) so i started 2 let them come out of their cage on their own in their own time this never happened as they weren't interested so i tried feeding them treats by hand inside the cage while they were in it and they would hide and never come out until i had gone or would go for my hand so now the only safe way of giving them treats is through the bars and when that happens they snatch the treat very quickly and aggressively so i am having to use big treats such as dog biscuits so they can't grab my finger at the same time.

but saying that they have seemed to calm down a little bit 

So i hope somebody is interested or can help me if u have any questions please feel free to ask.

Thank You


----------

